# secret stealth ship



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Secret stealth ship on test for the elite SBS. read more

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007300471,00.html

Not so secret now they have a picture of it eh!


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

It would make a nice dinghy for the Golden Dreamer Billyboy!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

be able to get ashore a bit quicker with it eh John


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I would rather play poker for free !!!!!!!!!!!!! (Thumb)


----------

